

The Soylent Revolution Will Not Be Pleasurable - dr_
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/05/29/technology/personaltech/the-soylent-revolution-will-not-be-pleasurable.html?_r=0&referrer=

======
codingdave
Soylent - Juice Fasting re-invented, but now with branding.

